# Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean vs. Omega Seamaster 300m



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

I really like these 2 watches. If I were to get the Planet Ocean I would get it in black with a rubber strap and for the 300m I would get it also in black but on steel. It looks as if the movement is the same using the Calibre 2500. I really like both but only can get one. It's so hard to choose I just want to get your opinions on it. Thanks


----------



## accurate (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes the movement is the same. The case on the SMP has a slightly lower profile I believe. Other than that it's styling. Which appeals to you more?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Black PO would be my choice...very classy watch design..










but I wouldn't outrule the Orange bezel version!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

The only way here is to go to an AD and try them both on and see which you like more..
Personally, I'd have the 300M.. But the PO is just as fantastic!

cheers.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep, you really need to try them on yourself. If you are not in a position to try them on, here is my humble opinion;


The PO has a fantastic design, uncluttered and very legible. The design is that of a tool-watch.
The SMP is also a fantastic design yet the wave dial and the skeleton hands give the impression there is more going on. Personally, although also a tool-watch-like design, it can be worn with anything. It does wear better as a dress watch.
For me, if I could have only one of the two, I'd be hard pressed deciding but probably go SMP. I like the wave-dial background a lot. But I'd go with blue not black as its my personal preference. My father has the black and sometimes I do wish it is in _my _collection ;-).


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

mchou8 said:


> I really like both but only can get one.


Now, I just want to throw this idea at you yet you it probably wont be something you want to run with.

If you have budgeted retail for the watch, what I would consider is finding an AD which will give you the best discount. Buy the Planet Ocean there. With the money you save, start looking on eBay and forum sales for a pre-owend QUARTZ Seamaster (black or blue). If your patient, plus you'll have you PO to enjoy so there should be no hurry at all, you will find one under $1000 in mint condition or even less if its in good condition or with no box/papers.

This way you may be able to enjoy both designs.

Reason I say to get the PO from an AD is for two reasons;


 You *do *want the warranty with the 2500 movement (but you can find them pre-loved with lots of warranty left too).
The PO does not come in quartz and both SMP colours do. Quartz is a lot cheaper.
If you like this idea yet are nervous about finding a 2nd hand quartz, don't be. A little self eduction on spotting fakes and scammers with help from us is all you need. To put it into perspective. I found my father a mint black SMP quartz less then 1 year old for about $900. Took a while for that deal to come up yet my father and I agree it was worth the wait. It was actually cheaper than my 7 year old SMP quartz which I also bought pre-owned.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

The PO says "I'm rich, I'm loud and I'm proud". The 300 is more modest and slightly dressier. Your call.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

yes had the same problem. went to buy a PO but whilst there I tried the SMP and ended up buying the SMP, so like others have said try them both on at the same time


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

anonymousmoose said:


> Yep, you really need to try them on yourself. If you are not in a position to try them on, here is my humble opinion;
> 
> 
> The PO has a fantastic design, uncluttered and very legible. The design is that of a tool-watch.
> ...


The Bond is my preference over the PO, truth be told!

BBond watch curtain  by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the PO on rubber dive strap and the SMP on bracelet, although the SMP is the blue version, both with co-ax 2500

Two different watches, PO is more tool like, SMP is more sleek, light, less bulky and can be worn dressier.

PO makes more impact, I tend to stare at the dial more, it really 'pops' while the wavy dial on the SMP is more subtle.

Rubber straps for the PO are amazing so for me PO wins on comfort

As a pure dive watch, for me the PO wins. For impact and wow factor PO wins. For a single 'all round' watch the SMP wins and for flexibility being able to multi task, dress up / dress down SMP wins

If I had to choose one over the other in black then for me.....the PO just nicks it, purely because it's just so damned special...

....but they are both great you will enjoy either.

Here are some photos to help you out

deciding which to wear for father's day

SMP










or PO









side by side









Thanks and good luck choosing


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the post guys. A lot of you have used the term " tool-watch" and I don't really understand what that means. Can you explain please?


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, what do you guys think of the Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M Diver?


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

I have the SMP, which is a fantastic watch. However I think I've pretty much decided to pull the trigger on a PO, which looks like it might be an even more fantastic watch. I'll let you know if I get to do a side by side comparison! ;-)

Tool watch - as I understand the term - is a watch intended for a specific work or recreational purpose (eg diving, navigation) and that is tough enough that you don't mind banging it around, and that may not look all shiny after a while. I just made that up, so I would be interested to hear what others think.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

mchou8 said:


> Thanks for all the post guys. A lot of you have used the term " tool-watch" and I don't really understand what that means. Can you explain please?


This should answer your question;
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/whats-tool-watch-380296.html

I always say tool watch 'design' as they really are just luxury watches which can be used as a tool watch. Most people don't. Not many people will use a $3000 diver watch were it can get damaged or scratches.

/posted via mobile device\


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

mchou8 said:


> Also, what do you guys think of the Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M Diver?


Not much based on a thread on the tag forum this morning where they were moaning that the paint was coming out of the bezel inserts and they were touching up the bezels themselves with paint. One bloke lost three markers the same day he received a new bezel to replace the old one with the same issue....so maybe one to stay away from

As for tool watch....a basic functional practical watch that looks like and has the design features to do the job it was intended for...in this case a divers watch


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

I own both an SMP300M and an Aquaracer 500M and they are both fine and solidly built watches...IMO the Omega has the more "classic dressy" styling and the TAG is a more "blingy and sporty" and hefty look...both fine watches in my experience but if pressed to only recommend one it would be the Omega SMP as it's understated and classic styling seems to go with just about any type of dress from casual shorts or jeans to suit and tie...the TAG seems a bit more styled for younger men and a more casual dress...just my opinion...I like them both and wouldn't want to part with either...


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I wrote this little review a while back
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/spee...black-bond-quartz-owners-thoughts-324340.html
I recently had to sell my PO, but I'm looking one back again. Great watch


----------



## Dent99 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a quartz and auto SMP and recently got a Planet Ocean which I subsequently took back to the store within the week. Reasons being that whilst some photos make the PO look stunning, in the flesh I wasn't bowled over. I was at first, but the little details came to annoy me:

- The taper of the bracelet seemed odd given the heft of the watch. Whilst the taper is subtle and not that bad, the clasp which is lifted from the mid-size SMP just seems out of place and too dainty for a 42mm watch.

- The case shape is not symmetrical. Looking at the watch in profile, on the side featuring the Helium release valve the lugs are thicker on the 10 o'clock side than on the 7 o'clock side. On the 7 o'clock lug the width tapers off dramatically and is much thinner. Compare this to the crown side where the case is the same width on both lugs so does not match the other side! The mish-mash of shapes just looks sloppy and incongruous to these eyes.

- But my biggest annoyance is that the endlinks are not made of 3 separate pieces like the regular links. Instead they are one solid piece of meal with two engraved lines to give the appearance of it being three sepearate pieces of metal. The dissapointing execution doesn't match the quality of the rest of the bracelet and frankly, looks cheap. Take a look at the construction of a SMP endlink and the PO cannot compare.

Some may wonder why I bought the watch at all given the above, but to be fair it is not a bad watch. I like the fact that it is a watch that draws upon classic Omega diver designs from the past and respects the heritage: it is a nice direction for Omega divers to be heading in. The lume is of a decent size and the applied indices add a touch of class. The broad arrow hands are very nice as is the coin-edged bezel, and the bracelet (besides the endlinks) looks superb. I am not so keen on arabic numerals on any watch but again, they are a throwback to the vintage models so I could live with them. All in all, a nice robust watch but it just seems a little rushed because it does have flaws.

The Seamaster Professional 300m on the other hand...
I think I love this watch because it seems such a 'pure' design. It is not really derivative of any watch previously produced by Omega and is extremely different to divers offered by competitors.
The bracelet is the most comfortable I have ever worn; the unique baseket-weave design succeeding at simultaneously looking both sporty and dressy and I prefer it over the PO bracelet simply because it looks so different. Additionally the non-tapering of the bracelet and clasp give a substantial feel without being too chunky.

My choice for this watch is always blue over black but either colour has the cool wave background: a fitting motif for a *Sea*master. I also enjoy the skeleton hands and the scalloped bezel even if they do get some complaints in these parts.
Unlike the PO which sits a little high, the case on the SMO has a lower profile and the lugs have a much better symmetry. Also, depending on whether you want a new model (2220) or old (2531) you have the option of more tool vs. more dressy with the choice of applied or printed Omega logo, text and indices. Speaking of the dial, I think the text is better proportioned/layed out on the SMP and I much prefer the circular markers over the all rectangular as featured on the PO.

My problems with the PO are purely aesthetic but you can't go wrong with either and I would wear both for any thinkable occasion but I think it's clear which I vote for!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

dent thats sounds like what happened to me, loved the PO on bond and pics but when I compared it to the smp, I just the smp bracelet feels and looks more solid then PO and loved the wave pattern on the smp its not that I hate the PO just thought some design features on the smp seemed better.


----------



## Emmett (Jun 7, 2011)

To me the PO is the better looking watch, everyone has their opinion so take it for what its worth.

As for the comment on the lug widths being different sizes on the PO????? You got to be kidding right? Someone please agree with me???? Mine looks the same all around, I might be wrong but can't believe this


----------



## Emmett (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow my bad I do see it now. I would of never realized that without you saying something


----------



## Dent99 (Jun 25, 2008)

Emmett said:


> To me the PO is the better looking watch, everyone has their opinion so take it for what its worth.
> 
> As for the comment on the lug widths being different sizes on the PO????? You got to be kidding right? Someone please agree with me???? Mine looks the same all around, I might be wrong but can't believe this


I've had to borrow these photos but they illustrate the point well enough...
(if George AB has a problem I will take them down)

Helium Valve Side: From the 40 mark on the bezel you can see more clearly where the lug tapers down. The taper is present on the 10 o'clock side too, but the the 10 o'clock lug is slightly thicker than the 7 o'clock lug at its end.









Crown Side: Both lugs are even. But the thickness/shaping of this side is different to the Helium side of the case! Just check out the substantial amount of polished surface area metal above the crown and compare that to the tiny width of polished metal around the helium valve.








From a design point of view I think its really bad that the two sides of a watch don't even match.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Tough choice to make... But I would take the SMP first given its history, connections and versatility.


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

mchou8 said:


> Also, what do you guys think of the Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M Diver?


Oh PULEEZ, That's like being in a Bentley showroom and asking about a Volkswagen!


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

WatchesNSuits said:


> The PO says "I'm rich, I'm loud and I'm proud". The 300 is more modest and slightly dressier. Your call.


Well I'm not rich and I don't regard myself as being 'loud' or 'proud', but I do own a 22005100 PO. My PO doesn't say anything, but it keeps great time and looks terrific IMO.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Dent99 said:


> I've had to borrow these photos but they illustrate the point well enough...
> (if George AB has a problem I will take them down)
> 
> Helium Valve Side: From the 40 mark on the bezel you can see more clearly where the lug tapers down. The taper is present on the 10 o'clock side too, but the the 10 o'clock lug is slightly thicker than the 7 o'clock lug at its end.
> ...


C'mon! You're kidding, right? They aren't _supposed_ to match. :roll:

The winding crown side has _integrated crown guards_. Do you think watches that have more immediately noticeable, more structurally distinct crown guards, such as the SMPs, are unbalanced? I guarantee you there isn't a single gram of excess or misplaced metal anywhere on the watch. Every single surface, curve, and angle serves a purpose.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

they could have put the helium release valve directly opposite the crown, then it would be symmetrical.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

T. Wong said:


> Black PO would be my choice...very classy watch design..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst the bubble, but the photos quoted above of the Planet Ocean is definitely a fake. Both are fake. Helium valve looks too big, do I see a hint of a happy feet on the Omega logo there too? And lastly, the pearl looks really wrong... Clearly fakes. Please refrain from posting images of fake watches unless necessary. I believe this thread is for genuine Omega's


----------



## china (Aug 6, 2010)

imranbecks said:


> Sorry to burst the bubble, but the photos quoted above of the Planet Ocean is definitely a fake. Both are fake. Helium valve looks too big, do I see a hint of a happy feet on the Omega logo there too? And lastly, the pearl looks really wrong... Clearly fakes. Please refrain from posting images of fake watches unless necessary. I believe this thread is for genuine Omega's


Well, after checking the photos carefully, it seems you are right. There are better photos of the orange one on the photobucket album where the above picture is linked from, and it has all the telltale signs of a fake starting from a wrong HE-valve position. On the black one the bracelet end links only have this small grooves, it's not cut like on the genuine article. So, yes, I agree.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

STEVIE said:


> Oh PULEEZ, That's like being in a Bentley showroom and asking about a Volkswagen!


You've got to be kidding... The 500m is a very well designed and functional diver. The styling is different but if you aren't going with the 8500 PO there isn't any real superiority in movement quality, especially with the ghost problems the 2500 has.

Omega is not a Bentley, don't kid yourself


----------



## MysticBlueX3 (May 26, 2011)

Its a tough choice. I was just thinking about the PO vs 300M the other day. I plan on getting a Seamaster as my next watch. Even though it will be awhile before I get one, I'm already thinking about if I want the PO or the 300M. I love the wave pattern and the skeleton hands on the 300M. The dial is just so interesting to look at. 300M is the winner here. But I'm not sure if I like the bracelet on the 300M. I feel the 300M bracelet is a bit too feminine. Yes, I know that is the same bracelet that Bond wore. The bracelet on the PO on the other hand is much more appealing. I also love the orange bezel on the PO. The color just pops. That reason alone is steering my towards the PO instead of the 300M. IMO the PO is a sleeker and more elegant of the two. The 300M is more rugged and sporty. If I do get the 300M though, I would go with the black dial.







*VS.*


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

WnS said:


> The PO says "I'm rich, I'm loud and I'm proud". The 300 is more modest and slightly dressier. Your call.


Humbly disagree... well the 2500 designs anyways. The SMP looks more, as the homies call it, 'bling'


----------



## OmegaPete (Oct 21, 2012)

I have both and the PO 2500 wins hands down for me. Not even close.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

If you love the waves - get the SMP.
If you love the arrows - take the PO.
If you are mad enough - take them both!


----------

